# Clubs in the Chester area



## clockworksimon (19 Sep 2017)

Would appreciate advice on clubs in the Chester area suitable for reasonably sporty recreational rides.

Am not interested on racing or having to spend valuable recreational time marshalling others competing. Looking at Chester Road Club's website it looks far too race oriented. The local CTC group rides from my village but whilst they look a friendly lot, I am after more energetic riding and am less bothered about cafes. Out on Sunday I noticed some Marford & Gresford Velo riders and looked at their website. Sounds like they have more energtic Sunday rides than the CTC and go into the hills.

Any insight or advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## S-Express (19 Sep 2017)

My advice would be to join the largest club you can find, where your 'unwillingness' to participate in club commitments is far more likely to go un-noticed. In that sense, ironically, Chester RC would probably be ideal..


----------



## gareth01244 (28 Nov 2017)

Im a newish member of Chester road club and have joined several of the weekend rides, I ride for pleasure and fitness and have found that there are several different rides to suit most. Saturday has 2 group rides, a beginners one to learn how to ride in a group, it is ridden at a leisurely pace and the intermediate group which is at a faster pace and usually covers around 90-100 km. Sundays see 2 rides as well, the first is a mid paced ride around the Cheshire lanes the second a hilly ride around north wales. All are non drop. I have enjoyed them all but my favourite is the hilly Sunday ride as it takes in a good variety of terrain and everyone waits at the top of climbs for any one struggling. There are also plenty of midweek options and the Facebook page allows anyone to post and organise a group ride to suit their shedule.
I havent found it in the least bit race oriented although they do have members who race.
Hope this helps


----------

